# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Obbligo indicazione 4% per lavori in condominio

## Mauro1811

.. Buongiorno a tutti: 
Sono a richiedere informazioni in merito all'obbligo 'prospettato' da alcuni amministratori (forse per raggirare l'ostacolo) di indicare in fattura se la stessa è oggetto di ritenuta.
Poichè stiamo ancora aspettando qualche C.M. per chiarimenti e poichè credo che semmai debba l'ANACI rendersi partecipe nell'informare gli amministratori (che dovrebbero autonomamente 'accollarsi' l'onere di capire quando applicare la ritenuta o meno) chiedo se c'è qualche norma in merito all'obbligo di riportare o tale dato ... 
Premetto che la collaborazione con le amministrazione è e sarà sempre ottima ma non capisco perchè debba mettermi 'in prima linea' per tale situazione. 
Saluti a tutti e grazie per le eventuali risposte.  :Smile:

----------


## Speedy

> .. Buongiorno a tutti: 
> Sono a richiedere informazioni in merito all'obbligo 'prospettato' da alcuni amministratori (forse per raggirare l'ostacolo) di indicare in fattura se la stessa è oggetto di ritenuta.
> Poichè stiamo ancora aspettando qualche C.M. per chiarimenti e poichè credo che semmai debba l'ANACI rendersi partecipe nell'informare gli amministratori (che dovrebbero autonomamente 'accollarsi' l'onere di capire quando applicare la ritenuta o meno) chiedo se c'è qualche norma in merito all'obbligo di riportare o tale dato ... 
> Premetto che la collaborazione con le amministrazione è e sarà sempre ottima ma non capisco perchè debba mettermi 'in prima linea' per tale situazione. 
> Saluti a tutti e grazie per le eventuali risposte.

  Pur prendendo atto che il sostituito d'imposta non ha alcun obbligo di indicare la ritenuta di acconto 4% sulla propria fattura, credo sia consigliabile (anche per evitare i problemi conseguenti al mancato versamento da parte del sostituto d'imposta, a tutti i professionisti ben noto) che sulla fattura venga separatamente indicato anche l'importo della ritenuta di acconto da effettuare ed il netto da pagare. Il codice per il versamento della ritenuta, fino a diversa comunicazione da parte dell'ADE, è il 1040.
Ciao

----------


## ferrero

Per quello che può valere, ho telefonato al call center dell'agenzia e mi hanno detto che sarà istituito un nuovo codice tributo. Attendiamo fiduciosi spero non fino al 16/02/07.

----------


## bacciga

Non è ancora uscito il provvedimento del direttore dell'Ade.
che fate domani compensate? come vi regolate?

----------


## Speedy

> Non è ancora uscito il provvedimento del direttore dell'Ade.
> che fate domani compensate? come vi regolate?

  Compensazione libera senza limiti per la scadenza del 16 gennaio

----------


## adria

Buongiorno a tutti.
Parlando di ritenuta 4% sui lavori in condomini, volevo farvi una domanda visto che e' qualche giorno che leggo diversi pareri e le idee sono sempre piu' confuse.
Tengo la contabilita' di una snc che ha cod. Atecofin 52451: la societa' vende Tv e Decoder e si occupa anche di installazioni di impianti di antenna in diversi condomini: le fatture relative a queste installazioni sono soggette a ritenuta del 4%? E quelle reletive ai possibili successivi interventi di riparazione (con sostituzione del materiale guasto) come vengono trattate?
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Parlando di ritenuta 4% sui lavori in condomini, volevo farvi una domanda visto che e' qualche giorno che leggo diversi pareri e le idee sono sempre piu' confuse.
> Tengo la contabilita' di una snc che ha cod. Atecofin 52451: la societa' vende Tv e Decoder e si occupa anche di installazioni di impianti di antenna in diversi condomini: le fatture relative a queste installazioni sono soggette a ritenuta del 4%? E quelle reletive ai possibili successivi interventi di riparazione (con sostituzione del materiale guasto) come vengono trattate?
> Grazie

  La confusione è enorme, tanto è vero che l'ade ha promesso l'emanazione in breve di una circolare esplicativa.
Per quanto riguarda il tuo cliente, ritengo senz'altro applicabile la ritenuta 4% per i lavori di manutenzione (servizi) mentre per quanto riguarda l'impianto di antenna farei un distinguo: se si tratta di contratto di appalto (servizi) allora la ritenuta 4% va effettuata, mentre se si tratta di fornitura di bene con posa in opera (cessione di bene) la ritenuta non andrebbe effettuata.
Speriamo comunque che la prossima circolare ade faccia definitiva chiarezza sull'argomento.
Ciao

----------


## adria

Grazie Speedy per il chiarimento.
Il problema e' come gli amministratori interpreteranno gli interventi: uno mi ha detto che anche la riparazione (nel suo caso specifico) era esente perche' era stato fornito - e installato -  un bene nuovo (alimentatore d'antenna).
Un altro invece configurava il lavoro come servizio.
Speriamo in un chiarimento quanto prima.
Saluti

----------


## kongio

Ciao a tutti,
In merito alla rit. del 4%, parlando con un cliente è emerso un bel quesito. 
S.N.C. che fornisce servizi di pulizia ai condomini, che non pagano a breve la fattura ma spesso dopo parecchi mesi. La ritenuta subita, ad esempio su un ricavo fatturato negli ultimi mesi 2007, ma pagato a luglio 2008 ad es. e quindi ritenuta versata ad agosto (quindi oltre i termini di presentazione dichiarazione dei redditi).
Tale ritenuta posso scomputarla in quale periodo di imposta? redditi 2007 oppure devo aspettare la dichiarazione 2008? 
Sinceramente dubito che l'attesa circolare chiarirà tale dubbio. Mi piacerebbe sapere l'opinione di Speedy e/o degli altri membri del forum.
grazie e saluti

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao a tutti,
> In merito alla rit. del 4%, parlando con un cliente è emerso un bel quesito. 
> S.N.C. che fornisce servizi di pulizia ai condomini, che non pagano a breve la fattura ma spesso dopo parecchi mesi. La ritenuta subita, ad esempio su un ricavo fatturato negli ultimi mesi 2007, ma pagato a luglio 2008 ad es. e quindi ritenuta versata ad agosto (quindi oltre i termini di presentazione dichiarazione dei redditi).
> Tale ritenuta posso scomputarla in quale periodo di imposta? redditi 2007 oppure devo aspettare la dichiarazione 2008? 
> Sinceramente dubito che l'attesa circolare chiarirà tale dubbio. Mi piacerebbe sapere l'opinione di Speedy e/o degli altri membri del forum.
> grazie e saluti

  E' lo stesso caso previsto per gli agenti di commercio.
Premesso che la ritenuta 4% va versata dal condominio entro il 16 del mese successivo a quello di pagamento della fattura, il sostituito d'imposta la può recuperare nell'anno in cui l'importo fatturato è stato compreso nei ricavi dichiarati, semprechè sia stata versata prima del versamento del saldo delle imposte dirette. In alternativa la ritenuta può essere recuperata nell'anno in cui è stata effettuata.
Un esempio pratico:
= ricavo dichiarato con competenza anno 2007, ritenuta effettuata a marzo 2008, la ritenuta può essere recuperata su Unico 2008 base 2007;
= ricavo dichiarato con competenza anno 2007, ritenuta effettuata a novembre 2008, la ritenuta può essere recuperata su Unico 2009 base 2008;
Ciao

----------


## kongio

grazie mille.
ciao

----------


## marluigi

Se un professionista emette fattura vs condominio applica sia la ritenuta al 20% che quella al 4%???  :Confused:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

No, solo quella del 20%, perch&#232; la ritenuta del 4% va applicata sui corrispettivi dovuti in relazione a contratti d'appalto  e a contratti di prestazione d'opera o servizi, *effettuate nell'esercizio di impresa*. Quindi, le prestazioni prefessionali sono irrilevanti ai fini della ritenuta 4%.

----------


## Speedy

> No, solo quella del 20%, perchè la ritenuta del 4% va applicata sui corrispettivi dovuti in relazione a contratti d'appalto  e a contratti di prestazione d'opera o servizi, *effettuate nell'esercizio di impresa*. Quindi, le prestazioni prefessionali sono irrilevanti ai fini della ritenuta 4%.

  Riapro il discorso sulla ritenuta 4% del condominio per far presente che dal 10 febbraio (provv. ADE del 5.2) i codici da indicare sulla distinta F24 sono:
= codice 1019 se il sostituito d'imposta è una persona fisica o una società di persone
= codice 1020 se il sostituito è una società di capitale
Ciao

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Italia Oggi di stamane in un articolo indica che i nuovi codici tributo per la ritenuta del 4% da applicare alle prestazioni di servizi rese nell'esercizio di imprese nei confronti di condomini saranno 1019 per imprese individuali e società di persone e 1020 per i soggetti IRES

----------


## mr bean

non v'è alcun obbligo di indicare le ritenute di acconto in fattura.
è chi paga (amministratore di condominio in questo caso) che deve sapere, anche in base alla tipologia di lavoro svolto, se si applica la ritenuta o meno.
Nessun sostituito ha l'obbligo di indicare ritenute in fattura. 
saluti

----------


## Enrico Larocca

L'esposizione della ritenuta non &#232; mai obbligatoria in un documento finalizzato all'assolvimento degli obblighi IVA. Pur tuttavia, l'esposizione appare utile e conveniente, dato che la somma da riscuotere sar&#224; al netto della ritenuta e in questo modo si potr&#224; dimostrare la concordanza tra quanto riscosso al netto della ritenuta e il valore nominale del titolo ricevuto, ad esempio l'assegno che recher&#224; l'importo al netto della ritenuta. Quindi, esporre la ritenuta, al di l&#224; dell'obbligo o meno di farlo, permette un'agevole raccordo tra credito vantato, credito incassato e  credito per ritenuta subita.

----------


## mr bean

la domanda era.. &#232; obbligatorio? la risposta non pu&#242; che essere no.
quello che esponi &#232;, secondo me un falso problema..
chi riscuote il compenso netto ritenuta non avr&#224; nulla da dimostrare perch&#232; il controllore non potr&#224; mai eccepire.."hai fatturato 100 e riscosso 80, hai infranto la legge" quale? cosa mi contesti? ci son poi le certificazioni dei sostituti.. e tralasciamo il discorso in merito dopo l'aberrante sentenza 2006cassazione in merito a ritenute, certificazioni non esibite ecc ecc.. 
ciao

----------


## Speedy

> la domanda era.. è obbligatorio? la risposta non può che essere no.
> quello che esponi è, secondo me un falso problema..
> chi riscuote il compenso netto ritenuta non avrà nulla da dimostrare perchè il controllore non potrà mai eccepire.."hai fatturato 100 e riscosso 80, hai infranto la legge" quale? cosa mi contesti? ci son poi le certificazioni dei sostituti.. e tralasciamo il discorso in merito dopo l'aberrante sentenza 2006cassazione in merito a ritenute, certificazioni non esibite ecc ecc.. 
> ciao

  La domanda iniziale di Mauro1811 era del 12.1.2007 e lo stesso giorno rispondevo (vedi pagina 1 del presente argomento) che:
""Pur prendendo atto che il sostituito d'imposta non ha alcun obbligo di indicare la ritenuta di acconto 4% sulla propria fattura, credo sia consigliabile (anche per evitare i problemi conseguenti al mancato versamento da parte del sostituto d'imposta, a tutti i professionisti ben noto) che sulla fattura venga separatamente indicato anche l'importo della ritenuta di acconto da effettuare ed il netto da pagare.""
Credo quindi che il consiglio dato dal dott. Larocca sulla opportunità pratica, e non sulla obbligatorietà, di indicare la ritenuta di acconto 4% sulla fattura emessa verso un condominio sia fermamente condivisibile (come d'altronde già affermavo il 12.1.2007), anche in considerazione del fatto che non tutti gli amministratori di condominio sono professionisti.
Rimane purtroppo il problema della raccolta delle certificazioni e del mancato versamento delle ritenute per cui, nei casi incerti e tenuto conto che il condominio solitamente non ha la partita iva e quindi non è soggetto all'invio della distinta F24 telematica, forse varrebbe la pena farsi versare dal condominio anche l'importo della ritenuta irpef e provvedere poi direttamente al versamento con distinta cartacea, ovviamente a nome del condominio.
Ciao

----------


## mr bean

il mio intervento non era certo diretto a sminuire quello degli altri, anzi..
ma ci&#242; non toglie che l'amministratore di condominio &#232; tenuto, anche se non &#232; un professionista del settore fiscale, a sapere a che obblighi fiscali deve adempiere, quindi a sapere se deve o meno operare la ritenuta e come versarla, ne tanto meno pu&#242; essere obiettato alcunch&#232; al prestatore del servizio se l'amministratore non adempie ad obblighi fiscali propri del condominio.
non mi manda la certificazione? visto che per la cassazione, (ma dovevano aver bevuto e non solo stavolta) se non hai la certificazione ti riprende sottoponendoti cosi a doppia tassazione, le ritenute trattenute dal sostituto e da te legittimamente portate a pagamento delle tue imposte lorde? amen, a mali estremi estremi rimedi.. me la faccio io e me la firmo io.
ma al prestatore del servizio nulla potr&#224; essere eccepito per obblighi fiscali non previsti per legge (quale l'esposizione della ritenuta in fattura) ne per obblighi fiscali spettanti a terze persone (quali l'effettuazione della ritenuta stessa) 
saluti

----------


## Enrico Larocca

L'esposizione della ritenuta, pur non obbligatoria, &#232; utile perche lascia la traccia del quietanzamento di una somma che &#232; al netto della stessa, informazione che pu&#242; ritornare utile al sostituito a fini probatori, proprio quando, volendo vincere la presunzione che non hai subito alcuna ritenuta, evidenzi un carteggio che tra documento di introito e titolo d'incasso dicono esattamente il contrario. 
A quel punto, l'orientamento della Cassazione, che nel tempo pu&#242; cambiare fino a quando non si pronuncia a sezioni unite, pur rispettabile, non pu&#242; cambiare lo stato di fatto e le prove documentali che produco. Certificazione o non certificazione il diritto allo scomputo delle ritenute non pu&#242; essere messo in discussione e se lo &#232; credo che il sostituito che redige le fatture con la ritenuta che coincidono con i documenti d'incasso abbia una arma in pi&#249;. Ovviamente, ognuno &#232; libero di scegliere se disporre o meno di certe armi di difesa.

----------


## mr bean

beh.. ripeto, per me &#232; l'amministratore sostituto di imposta che DEVE sapere se trattenere o meno..
e non &#232; certo il fatto di averla esposta che prova se me l'ha trattenuta o meno.. 
mi paga in assegno al netto della ritenuta che sia esposta o meno in fattura, emetto riba al netto ritenuta, che sia esposta o meno in fattura e mi da la certificazione con la ritenuta pagata.. senza dover esibire alcun f24.
la prova la costituisco che sia esposta o meno, il verificatore non pu&#242; presumere una cosa che nella legge non &#232; prevista..  
ciao

----------


## Patty76

> No, solo quella del 20%, perchè la ritenuta del 4% va applicata sui corrispettivi dovuti in relazione a contratti d'appalto  e a contratti di prestazione d'opera o servizi, *effettuate nell'esercizio di impresa*. Quindi, le prestazioni prefessionali sono irrilevanti ai fini della ritenuta 4%.

  Riprendo il post, per una conferma: 
Un intervento di manutenzione verde (sradicamento alcune piante in un cortile) ecc e la pulizia settimanale delle scale, sono soggette a ritenuta d'acconto 4% vero?

----------


## pennabluBIC

Si. Sono soggette a ritenuta 4&#37;.

----------

